# Hackers defy SCEA lawsuit, release all tools to public



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

_*Hackers defy SCEA lawsuit, release all tools to public*_


From Team FailOverFl0w : 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "LEGAL TOOLS that do not contain any keys or any SONY software created by the team fail0verflow (please clone this repository and avoid to the big fish eats the small fish using the money and the recurses of one Multinational against talented people that seeking new hombrew uses in the PS3 console and the return of Linux)"
> 
> Claiming that: " you can't put Pandora back in it's box"



Good for them!

This will teach Sony that once you slap Donkey Kong in the face...and stick your hand in the cage to taunt him, don't be shocked if he get's pissed off and bites your fingers off!!! (if he was mentally unstable in a zoo and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Hakoda (Jan 13, 2011)

Ata boy, failOverfl0w


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 13, 2011)

Cool. 

Either:

A) We're fucked anyways so let's fuck them over as much as we can.

or 

B) We haven't broken any laws or anything.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

FIGHT THE SYSTEM


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> FUCK THE SYSTEM




...Because the SYSTEM FUCKS YOU.

Mess With the Best. Die Like the Rest.

Rage against The MACHINE.

I don't think I need to quote anymore chaos stuff do I?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jan 13, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> FIGHT THE SYSTEM



Row row fight dah powah

Anyways might as well sue people with the claim that they "Used Algebra and made legal tools".


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

saddly its my dads ps3 but i feel sony got it comming if only i can get my freaking hands on a 2nd ps3


----------



## hatredg0d (Jan 13, 2011)

i really dont see anything illegal in what these people did...
... but i can already see the mass amount of illegal activity thats soon to come.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

it's amazing how much ungodly power the filthy rich and corrupt have in the legal system.


----------



## Gagarin (Jan 13, 2011)

Finally a good news...
Sony has a meeting with psp phone, psp2 and this to show to investors.


----------



## Jolan (Jan 13, 2011)

DO THE IMPOSSIBLE, SEE THE INVISIBLE


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

just as long as no one gets radical ideas like hurting the CEO's physically i may not hack my ps3 but im a temper all the way


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't see anything illegal Assange did either (for the MOST part.)

yet those son-of-a-bitches found a way to shut up the truth didn't they?



_*The Enclave is among us.*

_

and "The Good Fight" has been a standstill.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 13, 2011)

Question: Am I the only one here that has been thinking that we are giving Sony ammunition by what we have been posting about the situation?

And not only on this site but also on others? Because it looks to me that they are still grasping at straws in this suit.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

my reason for not hacking my dad owns it but if psn ban occurs bye bye netflix hello jail time+grounded until i die


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> Question: Am I the only one here that has been thinking that we are giving Sony ammunition by what we have been posting about the situation?
> 
> And not only on this site but also on others? Because it looks to me that they are still grasping at straws in this suit.




Nope.

It shows that the Scene is on his side and we don't like Sony's corrupt and corporate bullshit. 

George Hotz and Fail0Verflow will hang for this....the saddest part of all is that they didn't break ANY law.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

your right but the whole mess were in is f-ed up including the us government's latest big brother laws


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 13, 2011)

lol sony made it worst


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

hell, why don't they execute them publicly!?...or maybe try them twice for the same crime?!

how about lets lock em up in jail for months and flood the fucker with redtape so he can't get a goddamn lawyer!?

how about let's seig hail to our leader every morning and praise about how wonderful he is?!


Christ..I have no fucking hope for our legal system and our country for that matter.

iF Sony wins this case...this will set a precedent for any rebel who tries to modify ANY system in the SLIGHTEST for ANY matter. AND therefore give gamers and modders a hell of a lot less rights about what THEY can do with the CONSOLE THEY BOUGHT.

...I don't even own a PS3 and i'm getting this worked up.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> It shows that the Scene is on his side and we don't like Sony's corrupt and corporate bullshit.
> 
> George Hotz and Fail0Verflow will hang for this....the saddest part of all is that they didn't break ANY law.


Sadly, even though no law has been broken, I doubt they have the money to defend themselves.


But on the bright side, now that they have released the software, even if they are shutdown, someone will always be there to pick up where they left off.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

honestly all i wanted was like a cwcheats program but for games like FF13 (1 player only)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 13, 2011)

I have to wonder, I've never own a PS3, but I wonder if this would have happened to this level if Sony never took away OtherOS or Backwards Compatibility.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah until the sue the users


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I have to wonder, I've never own a PS3, but I wonder if this would have happened to this level if Sony never took away OtherOS or Backwards Compatibility.


Really, I think if they just left that alone, no one would have really cared about hacking the PS3. So from the looks of it, Sony created their own demon.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

if sony was smart they'd alow homebrew them selves just go afterr the piraters


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 13, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I have to wonder, I've never own a PS3, but I wonder if this would have happened to this level if Sony never took away OtherOS or Backwards Compatibility.


Hindsight speaking, no, it wouldnt have happened TO THIS EXTENT, but whatever would have happened, Sony would've still sued to minimize the profit loss of manufacturing of the PS3.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sony is too ignorant to tell the difference; to them; hacker/ing = pirate/acy.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2011)

can't sony be sued for removing things from the system such as backwards compatibility since that was one of the selling points for the system originally?  it really angers me that companies can do what they want freely with no recourse but the user can not.  sure, it may be created by sony but how can u remove things that may have been the original reason someone bought the thing to begin with?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Sony is too ignorant to tell the difference; to them; hacker/ing = pirate/acy.




Sony is a greedy son of a bitch (like all game corporations) 

any form of hacking is turned into a scare of losing money...

even though they are billionaires already!


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

true nintendo just gave up practicly....well for the wii/DS


----------



## Raika (Jan 13, 2011)

Hell yeah, don't back down hackers! Freaking Sony and it's lawsuits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEVAH GONNA GIVE YOU UP


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> true nintendo just gave up practicly....well for the wii/DS




this Shows sony is more of a flaming asshole.

I think they are worse than Square-Enix and Microsoft combined


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 13, 2011)

Hotz and fail0verflow will spend the next few years in jail, just because of Sony's ignorance and greed.

FUCK YOU SONY, FUCK YOU


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

It's funny how immature and pissy sony have acted once they have realized they have been beat at their own game.


----------



## steveo1978 (Jan 13, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> if sony was smart they'd alow homebrew them selves just go afterr the piraters



When OtherOS was on here most things people want as homebrew could run. From what I have seen in the past is that most people want to mod systems to run linux on it and piracy comes from some one else. Since the PS3 had linux already there was no need to hack it other then for piracy.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 13, 2011)

I see it now..

Sony headquarters burning..


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

*MESS WITH THE BEST. DIE LIKE THE REST* -_ Hackers (1995)_


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 13, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Hotz and fail0verflow will spend the next few years in jail, just because of Sony's ignorance and greed.
> 
> FUCK YOU SONY, FUCK YOU



Actually, it's very doubtful Sony will win. Apple tried to take down Geohot and they couldn't. Apple are a much bigger company then Sony, so they have a lot more money for lawyers, yet they couldn't touch Geohot.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2011)

http://psx-scene.com/forums/f6/carnegie-me...ots-site-75577/

Suck on that Sony.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 13, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> can't sony be sued for removing things from the system such as backwards compatibility since that was one of the selling points for the system originally?
> 
> No because it's still in the original PS3's or whatever. The newer ones don't advertise that at all. And even then, that's not illegal.
> 
> QUOTEApple are a much bigger company then Sony



Wait.. no they aren't.

Sony makes TV's, phones, cameras, game systems, mp3 players, laptops and a bunch of other stuff. Apple makes iPods/iPhones, Macs, and Laptops.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 13, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> true nintendo just gave up practicly....well for the wii/DS


no they realized that peeps will still buy the wii/ds and games and make billions whether peeps pirate or not. sony on the other hand are just greedy c***s!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 13, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Apple are a much bigger company then Sony


its the other way around

sony is much larger in comparison

remember, they dont just make video games systems


----------



## redact (Jan 13, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you even have a ps3?
otherOS was removed from phat ps3 consoles by the april 1st update


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

I can see this fiasco in a Zero Wing Script



In January 2011..WAR..WAS BEGINNING

*hackers release uncrackable hacks on the PS3*


Sony - "oh we will fix this little INCONViENCE with a little forced firmware update!

*realizes that a update will not work*

*WTFBOOM!!!!*

Sony - What happen?!

Sony Dev Team - Somebody Beat us up at our own game

Sony Dev Team -we.. uh..Get Signal..

Sony - IT'S YOU!!

THE SCENE - How are you?...you ASSHOLES?!....

THE SCENE - ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US. BITCH.

THE SCENE - GIVE US BACK OTHEROS...OR FACE DESTRUCTION.

Sony - "WHAT YOU SAY?!"

Sony Dev Team - "Sir, We have no chance to survive if we give them time"

Sony - LAWSUIT LAWSUIT TAKE OUT EVERY SUIT.

Sony Dev Team  -You know what you doing?....make things worse this could..

Sony - Nonsense...For Great "Justice".....


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2011)

well, considering sony is playing a game of semantics with the suggestion that the hackers were trying to blackmail them or whatever...one could say the ps3 saying: "it only does everything" could be used to suggest that since it can't do "everything" then they are essentially lying to consumers.  sure, it may sound stupid, but it's no more stupid than what sony is saying in regards to the hackers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 13, 2011)

it COULD do everything if sony just lets homebrew run free


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 13, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought he was referring to Backwards Compatibility.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> well, considering sony is playing a game of semantics with the suggestion that the hackers were trying to blackmail them or whatever...one could say the ps3 saying: "it only does everything" could be used to suggest that since it can't do "everything" then they are essentially lying to consumers.  sure, it may sound stupid, but it's no more stupid than what sony is saying in regards to the hackers.








EXCEPT BACKWARDS COMPATIBILITY AND OTHEROS YOU LIARS.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 13, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not have one, but that just seem unfair


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

man theres no backing out now the way i see it the freedom of us americans as long as we dont infringe on other (gonna eat my words later) we will suceed everyone can turn over a new leaf i did pre ordering pokemon black even if i pirated b/w J I admit from the first rom i downloaded when i was 10 i would be in trouble but to see these hard ass companies sue i mean if i got a summon by nintendo at 10 yrs old imagine the news how bad the image would be for ninytendo to sue a 10 eyar old for more mony that he may make in his lifetime


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 13, 2011)

In case you don't get it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah, I was referring to bc but also other os.  I don't own a ps3, but I do recall many being angered about other os being removed.

it seems that sony is a sore loser in all this as they have become the laughing stock of the electronics industry.  maybe they shouldn't sue the hackers but rather fire the engineering staff involved with the ps3's development for being too lazy to create adequate security.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> In case you don't get it.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect




I so didn't know about this..and sony is SO doing this right NOW XD

oh..is that an image from South Park?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 13, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but Apple makes far more money then Sony. Sony doesn't even come close to making as much money as Apple. With a lot more money, Apple would have a better and bigger army of lawyers.

The rumor about Apple buying Sony a few months ago turned out to be false, but if they really wanted to, Apple could buy Sony. They could probably buy them more then one time, that's how much bigger they are.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, maybe not. But us general consumers will never know. I mean, I could easily say Microsoft could buy Apple if they wanted to, or Nintendo could buy them.

Or hell, Bill Gates could buy Apple if he wanted to because of his insane amount of retirement money he has.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

my bad....I lived a sheltered childhood...I only saw a few South Park episodes late and night


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 13, 2011)

Now that i think about it, I can see their ad campaign coming back to get them.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 13, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once again 
wrong

last years revenue for each company

Sony
$77.2 billion USD

Apple
$65.2 billion USD

now how much of that was profit it unknown


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 13, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That still wouldn't change the fact that if Apple failed, Sony is not likely not succeed either.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 13, 2011)

maybe i should let go of the 15 grudges i have against my ex gfs seeing that i may go to prison for this but then again i was suicidal 99% of the time now i know my purpose is to right the wrongs in this corrupt government (in a non violent way of course)


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 13, 2011)

and it doesn't change the fact that you lost


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 13, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> and it doesn't change the fact that you lost



It doesn't change the fact that I don't care.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*He cares deeply*
*He says he doesn't care*
*Life goes on*


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 13, 2011)

i think geohotz is a pretty coo guy,he gets sued and doesn't afraid of anyt...oh wait,he was afraid of getting sued right?xD


----------



## lordrand11 (Jan 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> _*Hackers defy SCEA lawsuit, release all tools to public*_
> 
> 
> From Team FailOverFl0w :
> ...



More like Sony's trying to steal Donkey Kongs Bananas. Kick the Kremlings Ass Donkey Kong (assumedly that the hackers are DK and Sony is the Kremlings.)


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 13, 2011)

Ehh I Went back to the OFW3.55 on one ps3 until they get around the PSN ban.....


----------



## lordrand11 (Jan 13, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have intelligence and the internet on your side. It doesn't really matter what Sony has. The law doesn't state that you can't represent yourself in a court of law. And besides If/When they do go to court have it requested to be publicly shown so we can see how Sony makes themselves into jackasses. And if I'm not mistaken there's a legal precedence that would allow that to occur. Just gotta remember it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> Now that i think about it, I can see their ad campaign coming back to get them.




I know...there was a circuit city I went to a while ago...and they were showing all those fucking flashy "it only does everything" ads...

at the end when it said "it only does everything" I said at the flatscreen.."except OtherOS and backwards compatibility"

some sony fanboys tools looking at some PS3 games stared at me..but I was out of state..so i could give two shits xD


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 13, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Ehh I Went back to the OFW3.55 on one ps3 until they get around the PSN ban.....



Too late. You installed the CFW 3.55 for even one second. It's probably enough to get you banned.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sony won, its a company. Company > Hackers.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry...but George Hotz got a lawyer bitches...

and it looks like this lawyer knows his stuff


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 13, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Sony won, its a company. Company > Hackers.


And yet their ps3 and psp is bust right open?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




in a stance to twist the legal system and laws to their ways.. yes

Corporations > peons who they treat like crap

unfortunately that's the way it will always be


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 13, 2011)

if they had them, team failOverflow would have released tools to create your own ps3
how difficult are these tools to make? i thought their coding was messy


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait. wheres the source for this news? Ive checked both twitter and the site and i dont see this anywhere....


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Sorry...but George Hotz got a lawyer bitches...
> 
> and it looks like this lawyer knows his stuff


his lawyer looks to be an incompetent fool
judging for the response documents


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 13, 2011)

is it the same lawyer he used in his case against apple? cause if so, he may have a the same amount of chance with this one.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 13, 2011)

This is the reason i hate the current digital rights system. If i buy something i want to own it, and be able to do what i want with it. There aint no way im paying £300 to buy a "license" to use a system, like all EULAs state.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 13, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is the perfect match for the incompetent fools we like to call Sony


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jan 13, 2011)

I really feel for George Hotz and Fail0Verflow, they're being treated unfairly. In their own words, they didn't do this to enable Piracy, just for Homebrew.

What I hope will come out of this, is maybe Console manufacturers will start to see the difference between Piracy and Homebrew, _(look at the lengths these guys will go to for Linux support on the PS3)_ but we've all been hoping for that for years.

I really admire the spirit of these guys though... I really want to start quoting 'Rage Against the Machine' or 'Public Enemy' lyrics right now... I won't though...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 13, 2011)

I really don't get how Sony are the bad guys.

If it weren't for the companies who make the electronics, would the arrogant pricks have anything to hack? No, but they automatically get the "Fuck you".

Pathetic. People may want homebrew, but we all know piracy comes with that. It's almost inevitable.
Sure, there's a fine line between the two, but because of the "Mine, mine, mine!" people out there, no one will ever see it.
And believe it or not, there _are_ people who pirate simply because they think the world owes them.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 13, 2011)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> I really admire the spirit of these guys though... I really want to start quoting 'Rage Against the Machine'
> 
> Rage Against the Machine That Only Does Everything. Except That Any More?
> 
> ...



Yes there are. There are also people who use free speech as a tool to promote hate. Ok, so you are not allowed your right to free speech because of them.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 13, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> George Hotz and Fail0Verflow will hang for this....the saddest part of all is that they didn't break ANY law.
> 
> That's for a judge to decide. What proof do you have they haven't broken a law? Because you don't want them to have? Because they personally didn't release a piracy tool? Doesn't mean some of their actions aren't legally questionable.
> 
> QUOTE(ChuckBartowski @ Jan 13 2011, 05:27 AM) Wait. wheres the source for this news? Ive checked both twitter and the site and i dont see this anywhere....


That's because this is nothing to do with fail0verflow. This is referring to tools they released several days after 27c3 (so not at all in response or defiance to the lawsuit), which have now been removed from fail0verflow's git. And so a number of other people have mirrored the git. And are encouraging others to do likewise. This did NOT come from fail0verflow, it came from supporters. I'm not 100% sure who exactly started it, it may have been Hermes.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Jan 13, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> man theres no backing out now the way i see it the freedom of us americans as long as we dont infringe on other (gonna eat my words later) we will suceed everyone can turn over a new leaf i did pre ordering pokemon black even if i pirated b/w J I admit from the first rom i downloaded when i was 10 i would be in trouble but to see these hard ass companies sue i mean if i got a summon by nintendo at 10 yrs old imagine the news how bad the image would be for ninytendo to sue a 10 eyar old for more mony that he may make in his lifetime



is it just me or does this sound like something G. Bush would say?

(dont believe me? imagine George W reciting it)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

GeoHot got a lawyer who won a past RIAA case.

and they RIAA are...RUTHLESS.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 14, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof cause i was told that you go back to OFW 3.55 it erases everyting and plus my eboots from CFW dont work so yeah
its gone anyway


----------

